# Room for one more?



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi All

I am another newbie, not quite sure on what to say really......

I have been with my DH for 4 years, married for one year soon.  We have been trying for almost a year now.  We haven't had any success as yet.  

I had very irregular periods when i was 16-18, and the doctors put me on Yasmin to regulate them, and nothing more was said.  I came off Yasmin in February 2010, and from reading the posts on here, I thought I could have PCOS as my cycle is 35 days, very heavy, and used to be very irregular,  however I had the blood test and all came back negative.

Can anyone tell me what to expect from the doctors when we go to them, and what will happen?

DH took a home sperm test, which came back that he had low sperm count.  However our doctors wont do anything until it has been a year.

DH also has to take weekly medication for a low immune system, so wondering if this could have anything to do with it?

Can anyone give me any tips or any advice on this?

Wishing good luck to everyone, it will be nice to have people to talk about this with....   

Thanks xxx


----------



## bumblesquat (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi lolsugar, I'm not in the same situation as you but just wanted to say of course there is always room for 1 more  .  I'm sure you'll get some more informative replies soon but in the meantime just have a good poke around the forums and I'm sure you'll find some helpful info.  This site and the people on it have helped me tremendous amounts so far and I'm sure they will keep doing so as I continue my journey.  I hope all your wishes come true eventually


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi

Welcome to the site!!! I have just joined too.

I have just undergone my first cylce of ISCI (awaiting the dreaded results)!!!

My husband and I have been trying for 3 years, my husband has previously had a vasectomy & reversal and subsequently has a low spert count. 

My cycle is also anything from 30-41days!!! and I was also told I do not have pcos.

When we went to the docs they wouldn't refer us because I was 26 at the time, and despite my husband having low sperm count they said I was under 30 and had to try for 2 years before they would refer us to a fertility clinic.

That process was quite lengthly, and once refered to the fertility clinic they basically repeat all of the GP test results and then give you an outcome (ours was ISCI due to Hubbs low sperm count. Then we have gone onto the waiting list for treatment.

The treatment itself has been fine, and not the horror story I have read about, the worst part of it all is the waiting stage were at now. Find out 2nd Feb if we are pregnant. Keeping eveything crossed.

Would love to talk to others xxx


----------



## vikkikate (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi from another newbie!  

I'm new to FF too and looking forward to chatting to people going through the same things. 

DH and I have only just had our first appointment at the fertility clinic, after 18 months of trying.  We're on our second round of initial blood/sperm tests (first ones came back normal, second ones are to check the first ones weren't a fluke!!), and I have to go in for a pelvis ultrasound in a few weeks.  

We also had to wait for a year before our GP would start investigating, and that seemed like forever!  Now we've started though, I think it makes me feel calmer to know that we're doing something, if that makes sense! 

Anyway, I'll stop waffling on!  Lots and lots of luck, sending big hugs  

xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello Lolsugar and welcome to FF 

Yes a lot of GP's wont even begin to perform basics tests (bloods, sperm sample) until you've been trying a year, sometimes 2. This is because the 'stats' say that most couples will fall pregnant with this time frame. I think you are doing the right thing in being prepared, as you say your periods are not regular and heavy  
To determine whether you have PCOS, a transvaginal ultrasound scan is usually performed. 
The first tests your GP should carry out are basic blood tests (On day 2 to determine your hormone levels) and on day 21 (to check whether ovulation has occured) The man usually performs 2-3 sperm samples over the next few months. Depending on the results/GP, then further tests can include small ops to check your tubes are clear, your uterus is in good shape (no adhesions/scarring/endometriosis etc)
I'll leave you some links to show you around the site, and learn a bit more about the infertility journey, meet friends, get support etc 

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

(This is a breakdown of the procedure of IVF which is the same as ICSI up until the point of fertilization, With ICSI the embryologist injects one good sperm into one good egg, and repeats until all are used. So it gives them a helping hand, with IVF the eggs and sperm are left to fertilize by themselves)

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely replies.

J9L, thank you for the reply, I didn’t realise that so many people had such long cycles, it seems like an eternity waiting for next ovulation.  I really hope that you get the best results from ISCI.  Fingers crossed and always here for a natter xxxx     

Hi Vikkikate,

So did you go to the doctors and then have tests?  Two lots of blood tests?  I really would like to know more, you seem to be in a similar position to myself, just a few months ahead!  
I’ll have my fingers and toes crossed for good results.  I know how waiting for so long can be painful.
Hope to chat, Lots of Luck and Hugs xxxxx      

Thanks Ceri, Nice to learn a bit more, I really hope we don’t have to wait for 2 years… I feel like this year has been the biggest wait.  I really appreciate all the replies and information, thank you so much xxxxx


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Vikkikate, J9l and Lolsugar

Another newbie here! Just had our referral to CARE Sheffield after 18 months trying. We have to go private as cut off for funding is 39 and I'm 41 :-(
I had a round of ICSI 4  years ago with my previous partner as he too had had a vasectomy and reversal was not advised. Was unsuccessful but in hindsight a mercy as he turned out to be a bad-un and at least he's not part of my life any more.

Managed to get all our tests on NHS (DP has lower then av motility and count but high volume!). My hormone tests, ovarian scan and tubes all normal.

We got the call from the clinic yesterday and I am rushing over there today to have Antal follicle count and more blood tests to see if quality / quantity of eggs remaining likely to be good enough for IVF. They do them on post 35 women apparently. Am nervous but pleased they are seeing me so quickly otherwise would have to wait another month before time right in the cycle. DP has to repeat SA as they don't trust hospitals to test quickly enough...so we'll see if his pregnacare men's tabs have improved things!

Logsugar...every month is an eternity I know , hang on In there. A friend has got pregnant waiting for IVF using acupuncture and yoga!

Vikkikate..we're at similar stage so maybe we will cycle together?!

J9L...I remember the wait is agony...baby dust to yiu 

Fingers crossed my eggs are not past their sell-by date!


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

LJyorkshire,  

Best of luck today lots of   coming to you, here's hoping your results are good, and its great that they have got you in so soon.  
I may start looking into Acupuncture and Yoga (oh and weight loss too!) 

Best of luck for today xxxx


----------



## Staying+ve (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Lolsugar78

Thought i would say hi on here too. 

em
x


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Em

Thanks for the reply on yours, my DH is now taking Zinc, and a few other vitamins, I also heard that Folic acid was good for men too?!  Our house looks like a pharmacy at the moment!!! 

Fingers crossed that the slow release will work better for you, itchy hands are a nightmare, i suffer with that anyway- no need for pills my end!!!  I really hope that the side effects get easier for you, I cant imagine it being nice.  

Keep smiling, look forward to chatting some more  

xxx


----------



## delgir1223 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,

Do you mind me asking why your dh has a low immune system my husband has the same, he was born with a very rare blood disorder which resulted in him having to have a spleenectomy at the age of 5.  His blood disorder has also resulted in a number of other complications and medications and to cut a long story short after seeing the urologist (eventually) there was not much that could be done to improve his count to what would be normal however a year of selinium and zinc tabs the strong ones from holland and barret his count improved from less than half a million to around 5 million (norm 25million) so don't give up. 
we are just embarking on our 1st cycle of icsi but after alot of waiting we were told we had to be trying for 18mnts and then to start all the tests again which had already been done. 
At one point they said I could also have polycystic ovarys but then dismissed it on the blood tests. surprise surprise I had my base line scan at the start of this treatment only to find I do indeed have polycystic ovarys so who knows.  See if you can request a scan...


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Delgirl1223,

DH has a is a chronic, inflammatory arthritis and autoimmune disease.  The drugs which he is on are used to reduce the immune system response through immunosuppression.

We have just started to take lots of vitamins (thanks for the advice- we need shares in Holland and Barret!!!!) Then we are going to get another test to see if this has had any affect- fingers crossed   

Do the doctors have any reasoning for people to be trying for 12 months, and some to be trying for 2 years before they will investigate fertility?  

I really hope your 1st cycle works for you, I will defiantly be asking for a scan to rule this out- I was almost certain that I had it after reading all of the symptoms on it.

Lots of    xxxxxx


----------



## vikkikate (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi again everyone!  

Lolsugar - yes, we went to the doctor after a year of trying mainly because I was starting to feel 'old' (ridiculous at 35, I know, but everything I read made it feel a bit like that!!)  The doctor then arranged the first set of hormone blood tests for me on days 1 and 18 of my cycle (my cycles are quite short though, usually between 23-26 days,) and semen analysis tests for DH - these all came back normal so our doctor referred us to the fertility clinic at the hospital.  That initial appointment was really only a chat, we discussed our tests results again and she advised a second lot of the same tests, just to check nothing has changed.  I've just today had my day 18 blood test, so fingers crossed they come back normal again!  I'm also going for a pelvis ultrasound next month, to check that everything inside is as it should be!  Unfortunately our next appointment to discuss all the results isn't until July, they warned us that they are very busy; so more waiting   

So the next milestone is the scan!  I'll let you know how that goes, wish me luck!


Ljyorkshire - it's nice to have someone at about the same stage to chat to, let me know how you're getting on  


Lots of      and   to everybody xx


----------

